# أفغاني يواجه عقوبة الاعدام بسبب اعتناقه &#1575



## ma7aba (20 مارس 2006)

*أفغاني يواجه عقوبة الاعدام بسبب اعتناقه &#1575*

كابل - اف ب 

أعلنت السلطات القضائية الافغانية الأحد 19-3-2006 اعتقال افغاني اعتنق الديانة المسيحية ويواجه لذلك عقوبة الاعدام في حال رفض اعتناق الاسلام مجددا. وقال انصار الله مولاي زاده احد قضاة المحكمة العليا ان عبد الرحمن سجن منذ اسبوعين بعد ان كشف اقاربه للشرطة اعتناقه المسيحية. 
واضاف القاضي ان "هذا الرجل اعتنق المسيحية, وهو يحاكم على هذا الاساس منذ الاسبوع الماضي" امام محكمة عادية, من دون تحديد موعد انتهاء المحاكمة. واوضح القاضي ان عقوبة الاعدام قد تنزل بحق عبد الرحمن في حال رفض اعتناق الاسلام مجددا وفقا للشريعة الاسلامية. 
وينص دستور جمهورية افغانستان الاسلامية الذي صدق عليه في يناير/كانون الثاني 2004 على ان "لا قانون يمكن ان يخالف مبادىء الاسلام". وفي حال اعدامه, سيكون عبد الرحمن اول افغاني يعاقب بسبب اعتناقه ديانة اخرى منذ اواخر 2001, اي منذ سقوط نظام طالبان الذي فرض الشريعة بشكل صارم. 
واطاح تحالف دولي بقيادة واشنطن بنظام طالبان. وحل الرئيس حميد كرزاي الذي انتخب في اكتوبر/تشرين الاول 2004 ويحظى بدعم كبير من الولايات المتحدة, محل النظام السابق
المصدر
http://www.alarabiya.net/Articles/2006/03/19/22098.htm


----------



## Maya (22 مارس 2006)

*كابول (رويترز) - قالت أفغانستان يوم الأربعاء إن القضاء هو الذي سيقرر مصير رجل ارتد عن الإسلام واعتنق المسيحية بعد أن دعت الولايات المتحدة وثلاث دول متحالفة معها في حلف شمال الأطلسي مشاركة بقوات في أفغانستان إلى احترام حرية العقيدة.

وأعلن هذا الأسبوع قاض أفغاني أن رجلاً اسمه عبد الرحمن سجن لارتداده عن الإسلام واعتناقه المسيحية وانه قد يحكم عليه بالإعدام إذا رفض الرجوع إلى الإسلام. وحد الردة في الشريعة الإسلامية هو القتل.

وقال يوم الأربعاء محي الدين بلوش مستشار الشؤون الدينية للرئيس حامد كرزاي : لدينا في أفغانستان إدعاء يشرف على احترام القانون ومحكمة تطبقه. سينفذ حكم المحكمة مهما كان لأنها مستقلة.

و أثارت القضية قلقا في الولايات المتحدة وأوروبا وهي قضية حساسة بالنسبة لكرزاي.
ويعتمد كرزاي على القوات الأجنبية لمحاربة مسلحي القاعدة وطالبان وعلى المعونة الأجنبية لدعم الاقتصاد ولكن ينبغي عليه أن يضع في الاعتبار آراء المحافظين.
وسئل عن الاحتجاجات الدولية فأجاب : من حق كل إنسان أن يعبر عن وجهة نظره.

وأثارت الولايات المتحدة التي تعتبر الرئيس الأفغاني حليفاً رئيسياً في المنطقة المسألة مع وزير الخارجية الأفغاني الزائر عبد الله عبد الله يوم الثلاثاء داعية كابول إلى تأكيد الحق الدستوري للمواطنين الأفغان في اختيار ديانتهم.*


----------



## Maya (23 مارس 2006)

*إهتمام دولي بالقضية*




*الرجل الأفغاني يعرض نسخة من الإنجيل المقدس في قاعة المحكمة .​*
*أعرب الرئيس الأمريكي جورج بوش عن قلقه العميق إزاء قضية الرجل الأفغاني الذي  اعتنق المسيحية ويواجه احتمال الإعدام وفق قانون الشريعة في البلاد إذا رفض الإسلام مجدداً . وقال بوش إنه يتوقع من السلطات الأفغانية أن تحترم مبدأ الحرية الدينية والفكرية . 
وقد شدد الرئيس  بوش مراراً على أن هدف اجتياح أفغانستان والعراق لم يكن مكافحة الإرهاب فحسب وإنما نشر الحرية والديمقراطية.  وقد زار الرئيس الأمريكي جورج بوش العاصمة الأفغانية كابول مؤخراً، وأثنى على نهوض البلاد بعد سنوات من القمع تحت حكم الطالبان. 

يذكر أن السلطات الأفغانية قالت إنه من غير المحتمل أن يصل الأمر إلى حكم بالإعدام على عبد الرحمن  . لكن الحكومة الأفغانية أشارت أيضا إلى أن القرار حول مصير الرحمن يعود إلى القضاء في البلاد. 

وقال خليق أحمد نائب المتحدث باسم الرئيس الأفغاني حامد كرزاي : إن النظام القضائي نظام مستقل. هذه قضية رفعتها عائلة الشخص ضده. نحن نراقبها عن كثب، وأفغانستان أيضا تحترم حقوق الإنسان ، كما أن المدعين في القضية كرروا تلميحات القاضي حول تساؤلات عما إذا كان الرجل قادرا على مواجهة المحاكمة أم أن وضعه العقلي لا يسمح بذلك. 

وبالإضافة إلى واشنطن فقد  أعربت ثلاثة من دول حلف شمالي الأطلسي (ناتو) عن قلقها جراء القضية. 

وقد اعتنق عبد  الرحمن المسيحية منذ 16 عاماً  فيما كان يعمل في إغاثة اللاجئين في باكستان. وقد أدانته عائلته خلال شجار حول حق الوصاية على ولديه. 

وقد شكك القاضي بقدرته العقلية في وقت سابق من هذا الأسبوع، كما قال المدعي سرينوال زاماري يوم الخميس إن ثمة شكوك حول قدرته على مواجهة المحاكمة تحت قانون الشريعة. وقال لوكالة أسوشياتد برس: نعتقد أنه قد يكون مجنوناً. ليس شخصاً طبيعياً. لا يتحدث كشخص طبيعي. 

غير أن عبد الرحمن قال أمام المحكمة: "يريدون الحكم علي بالإعدام وأتقبل ذلك، لكنني لست هاربا ولست كافراً . أنا مسيحي، وهذا يعني أنني أؤمن بالثالوث." 

وأعربت ألمانيا وإيطاليا وكندا، وهي دول لديها قوات في أفغانستان، عن القلق حول وضع عبد الرحمن ، وقالت وزارة الخارجية الإيطالية إن معاناته لا تتوافق مع الدفاع عن حقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية. 

وقال رئيس مؤتمر المطارنة الألمان الكاردينال كارل ليمان إن القضية تبعث بـإشارة مقلقة حول حرية التعبير في أفغانستان ، كما طالبت كندا أفغانستان بالالتزام بتعهداتها حول حقوق الإنسان. 

ويقول مراقبون إن إعدام شخص اعتنق المسيحية سيشكل سابقة هامة باعتبارها تفسير محافظ لقانون الشريعة في أفغانستان. ويعتقد أن محاكمة عبد الرحمن  هي الأولى من نوعها في البلاد، ما يعكس التوترات بين الأئمة المحافظين من جهة والإصلاحيين من جهة أخرى. ولا يزال المحافظون يسيطرون على القضاء الأفغاني بعد أربعة أعوام على نهاية حكم الطالبان، وقد أسس الدستور الأفغاني الجديد على قانون الشريعة الإسلامية.*


----------



## Maya (23 مارس 2006)

*
أعلن البيت الأبيض اليوم الخميس أن وزيرة الخارجية الأميركية كوندوليزا رايس أبلغت نظيرها الأفغاني عبدالله عبدالله استياء واشنطن الشديد بسبب احتمال  مواجهة الأفغاني الذي اعتنق المسيحية عقوبة الإعدام . 

وذكر المتحدث سكوت ماكليلان أن هذه القضية تنتهك بشكل واضح الحريات العالمية التي تعتز وتتمسك بها الديموقراطيات في أنحاء العالم، كما تنتهك الدستور الأفغاني الذي يضمن حق الأفراد في اختيار دياناتهم.

كذلك، دعا وزير الخارجية الألمانية فرانك والتر شتاينمر إلى الاعتدال في رد الفعل على محاكمة المواطن الأفغاني الذي اعتنق المسيحية.*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (24 مارس 2006)

ربنا معاه ويثبت ايمانه اكتر واكتر يا احبائي


----------



## Maya (24 مارس 2006)

*قالت صحيفة بيلد الألمانية إن كرزاي أكد في اتصال هاتفي مع مستشارة ألمانيا أنجيلا ميركل الخميس إنه سيتم إيجاد تسوية سريعة لقضية عبد الرحمن. 
وكان عبد الرحمن البالغ من العمر 41 عاماً يقيم في ألمانيا وقد عاد إلى بلاده عام 2002 ، غير أنه اعتقل قبل أسبوعين بعد أن أبلغت أسرته السلطات الأفغانية باعتناقه المسيحية. *


----------



## Maya (25 مارس 2006)

*قال مسؤول كبير في الحكومة الأفغانية إن رجلا يواجه عقوبة الإعدام بتهمة التحول من الإسلام إلى المسيحية قد يطلق سراحه قريباً . وصرح المسؤول لـ BBC أن الحكومة ستعقد اجتماعا خاصاً السبت لبحث قضية عبد الرحمن. 

ويحاكم عبد الرحمن بتهمة رفض الإسلام. وقد يتم إعدامه وفقا للشريعة الإسلامية إلا إذا عاد إلى دينه الأصلي.وقد أعرب عدد من قادة العالم بمن فيهم من لبلادهم قوات في أفغانستان عن قلقهم إزاء هذه المحاكمة. 

وقال جون هوارد رئيس الوزراء الأسترالي الجمعة: هذا الأمر شديد السوء، حين اطلعت على التقرير حول هذا الموضوع شعرت باشمئزاز بالغ . 

وقالت النمسا التي ترأس الدورة الحالية للاتحاد الأوروبي إنها ستسعى لإنقاذ عبد الرحمن. 
وقالت أورسولا بلاسنيك وزيرة الخارجية النمساوية: نحن لن نألوا جهدا لحماية الحقوق الرئيسية لعبد الرحمن ولإنقاذ حياته. 

غير أن القضاء الأفغاني يهيمن عليه المحافظون ، ويشعر كثيرون أن من الصعب للرئيس وحكومته الوقوف في وجه القضاء . والعقبة الرئيسية التي تواجه الرئيس هي أن الغالبية العظمى من المواطنين الأفغان تعتقد أن عبد الرحمن قد ارتكب خطأ وأنه يستحق الإعدام. 

إلا أن ستيفن هاربر رئيس الوزراء الكندي قال الخميس إنه قد تلقى تطمينات من الرئيس كارزاي بأن عبد الرحمن لن يعدم. 

وكان قاض قد طرح تساؤلات حول حالة عبد الرحمن الصحية قبل أيام، بينما أعلن المدعي العام سارينوال زاماري أن هناك شكوكا حول أهليته العقلية للمحاكمة وفقا للشريعة الإسلامية .*
---------
BBC


----------



## Michael (25 مارس 2006)

دايما كدة اتنى يا مايا

توصلى المعلومة كاملة لينا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## Maya (25 مارس 2006)

*تظاهرة تضامن مع الأفغاني المسيحي*



*المتظاهرون يصلون لأجل حرية عبد الرحمن .​*
*تظاهر عدد من ناشطي حقوق الإنسان وممثلين عن هيئات مسيحية أمام السفارة الأفغانية في واشنطن مطالبين الحكومة الأفغانية الإفراج عن عبد الرحمن المسجون بسبب اعتناقه المسيحية. وقال المتظاهرون إن اعتناق المسيحية ليس جرماً وطالبوا بالإفراج ليس فقط عن عبد الرحمن بل عن كافة الذين يواجهون المصير نفسه للسبب ذاته في بلدان أخرى.*


----------



## Maya (25 مارس 2006)

* Afghan Times 
The Afghan Times is a part of the Afghan Christian Fellowship in the United States of America Voicing the Voice of the Afghan Christians.*​*

http://www.afghantimes.com*​


----------



## Maya (26 مارس 2006)

*طلب قداسة بابا الفاتيكان بنديكت السادس عشر من الرئيس الافغاني حميد كرزاي العفو عن الافغاني المسيحي  عبد الرحمن , بحسب ما ذكرت وكالة انباء انسا نقلاً عن مصادر مطلعة السبت 25-3-2006 . وقالت المصادر ان البابا وجه خلال الايام الاخيرة رسالة الى الرئيس الافغاني بواسطة وزير خارجيته الكاردينال انجيلو سودانو أشار فيها الى حقوق الانسان الواردة في مقدمة الدستور الافغاني.
وفي خطابه الأسبوعي دعا البابا إلى مزيد من الحرية الدينية في الدول التي يتعرض المسيحيون للاضطهاد فيها. وقال للزوار في ميدان القديس بطرس : "إن أفكاري تتجه إلى تلك المجتمعات التي تعيش في بلدان لا توجد فيها حرية دينية أو حيث يوجد العديد من القيود عليها رغم أنها موجودة على الورق".
*


----------



## Maya (26 مارس 2006)

*أعلنت المحكمة الأفغانية التي تنظر في قضية أفغاني ارتد عن الإسلام ، رفضها النظر في القضية لعدم كفاية الأدلة، ومن المنتظر أن يتم إطلاق سراحه قريباً.

ويأتي هذا الأمر من جانب المحكمة ليشكل مخرجاً للرئيس الأفغاني، حميد كرزاي الذي تعرض لضغوط خارجية متزايدة مطالبة بإطلاق سراح الأفغاني المسيحي عبد لرحمن الذي أرتد عن الإسلام، دون إثارة غضب رجال الدين المطالبين بإقامة الحد عليه.

وقالت مصادر مطلعة إن كرزاي التقى في وقت متأخر السبت بعدد من وزرائه لمناقشة قضية عبد الرحمن وصرحت مصادر أخرى، رفضت الكشف عن هويتها، بأن "عبد الرحمن سيطلق سراحه قريباً."

وفي المقابل، حذر رجال الدين الرئيس الأفغاني من التدخل في القضية، التي قالوا إنها تقع خارج نطاق سلطاته، وهددوا بالتمرد.

وفي هذا السياق، قال رجل الدين وعضو المحكمة العليا الأفغانية، خوجه أحمد : إن القرآن واضح للغاية وكذلك سنة نبينا ، هناك عقوبة واحدة وهي الموت، إذا ما أطلق كرزاي سراحه، سيلعب أعدائنا على ذلك وستندلع انتفاضة.

وتضغط الولايات المتحدة وبريطانيا وعدد من الدول الغربية، أهم حلفاء حكومة كرزاي، لإطلاق سراح عبد الرحمن، فيما يحاول الرئيس الأفغاني إيجاد مخرج دون إثارة حفيظة المتشددين الذين يملكون نفوذاً لا يستهان به في أفغانستان.

ويقول خبراء قانونيون إن عبد الرحمن يحاكم استناداً على قوانين متضاربة، فالدستور الأفغاني مستمد من الشريعة التي تنص على إقامة الحد على المرتد، إلا أن هناك إضافة إلى الدستور تقول : "يضمن البند 18 من الميثاق الدولي لحقوق الإنسان حرية العبادة وتغيير الدين أو العقيدة". *


----------



## Maya (28 مارس 2006)

*تظاهر نحو 200 شخص في مدينة مزار الشريف شمالي أفغانستان احتجاجا على قرار المحكمة الأفغانية العليا وقف محاكمة الأفغاني الذي ارتد عن الإسلام بحجة اختلال عقليا. 
وقد ندد المتظاهرون بالتدخل الغربي الذي دعا للإفراج عن الرجل الأفغاني الذي اعتنق المسيحية، ورددوا هتافات مناهضة للولايات المتحدة. 
وكانت المحكمة الأفغانية العليا قد أحالت القضية إلى المدعى العام الذي بدوره أمر الاثنين بالكشف عن الحالة العقلية للمتهم. 
وستقرر المحكمة العليا بناء على نتائج الفحوص مواصلة القضية أو إسقاطها كليا. *


----------



## Maya (28 مارس 2006)

*كابول (رويترز) - أعلن وزير العدل الأفغاني سروار دنيش يوم الثلاثاء أن الأفغاني الذي كان يواجه عقوبة الإعدام لتحوله من الإسلام إلى المسيحية أطلق سراحه بعد مناشدة الغرب كابول لاحترام حرية الدين.

وسجن عبد الرحمن (40 عاما) هذا الشهر لتحوله عن الإسلام واعتناقه المسيحية. وقال مسؤولون في السلطة القضائية انه كان من الممكن محاكمته طبقا للشريعة الإسلامية التي تنص على عقوبة الإعدام للمرتدين عن الإسلام.

وقال دنيش "يمكنني أن أؤكد انه أطلق سراحه...انه ليس قيد الاعتقال. لا اعرف ما إذا كان مع أسرته أو أين.. لكنه بريء."

ورفض وزير العدل الأفغاني التعليق على السند القانوني الذي أجاز الإفراج عن عبد الرحمن.وفي وقت سابق من يوم الثلاثاء قال مسؤول قضائي بارز ان الرجل نقل من السجن الرئيسي في كابول إلي منشأة طبية لكنه ما زال تحت ولاية السلطات القضائية وسيخضع لفحوص طبية.

ورحب لو فينتور المتحدث باسم السفارة الأمريكية في كابول بالإفراج عن الرجل وقال أن ترتيبات الرعاية الاجتماعية الخاصة بعبد الرحمن تجري على المستوى الخاص. بينما صرح مسؤول أجنبي آخر طلب عدم الكشف عن هويته بان سلامة عبد الرحمن قضية هامة.

وقال المتحدث باسم الخارجية الامريكية شون مكورماك للصحفيين "سيطلق سراحه...اعلم الآن أن تفاصيل إطلاق سراحه وأي احتمالات للسفر في المستقبل يتم التعامل معها كمسألة خاصة."

وصرح مسؤول امني بان الاحتجاجات المعارضة لاطلاق سراحه متوقعة.

وكان القاضي الذي رأس المحكمة يوم الاحد قد قال ان القضية المرفوعة بها عيوب و أعادها إلى الادعاء وكان من المقرر أن يعرض عبد الرحمن الاثنين للفحص الطبي للتأكد من حالته العقلية

وسارع بعض الأفغان إلى إدانة الإفراج عن عبد الرحمن. وقال الشاب مجيب الرحمن "إذا لم تقتله الحكومة الناس في كل الأقاليم ستتظاهر. كل المسلمين سيصبحون معادين للحكومة."

وقالت جماعة تضم رجال دين ورئيس وزراء سابق الاسبوع الماضي ان حكومة كابول تغامر بمواجهة عصيان إذا رضخت للضغوط الغربية.*


----------



## Maya (28 مارس 2006)

*عرضت إيطاليا استضافة المواطن الأفغاني الذي أفرج عنه مساء الاثنين بعد أن كان يواجه الإعدام في أفغانستان بسبب تحوله إلى المسيحية. 

وقد أبلغ وزير الخارجية الإيطالية السفير الأفغاني في روما استعداد بلاده استضافة عبد الرحمن وطلب من مجلس الوزراء الموافقة على معالجته في أحد المستشفيات المحلية. 

وقد تظاهر العديد من الأفغان في مدينة قندهار وقال زعيم المتظاهرين:
ينبغي أن يترك العالم أفغانستان تنفذ الشريعة الإسلامية ضد هذا الرجل وأن يجري إعدامه وإلا فإن أي دولة تتدخل في شؤوننا الداخلية ستلقى ما لقيه الاتحاد السوفييتي السابق على أيدينا .*


----------



## Maya (29 مارس 2006)

*أكدت السفارة الإيطالية في العاصمة الأفغانية كابول أن الأفغاني المسيحي عبد الرحمن قد غادر أفغانستان في طريقه إلى إيطاليا التي عرضت عليه اللجوء. ومن المرجح أن يصل "عبد الرحمن" إلى روما في وقت متأخر من الأربعاء.

 وفي وقت سابق، قال رئيس الوزراء الإيطالي، سيلفيو بيرلوسكوني، إن إيطاليا على استعداد لمنح اللجوء للأفغاني "المرتد" من الإسلام للمسيحية، والذي يواجه تهديداً بالقتل.

ووافقت الحكومة الإيطالية رسمياً على تقديم عرض باللجوء إلى "عبد الرحمن" في اجتماعها بعد ظهر الأربعاء. وقال متحدث رسمي، نقلا عن بيرلوسكوني، " نشعر بالسعادة للترحيب بشخص أبدى شجاعة فائقة."

والثلاثاء، أطلق سراح "عبد الرحمن" الثلاثاء من السجن. وكان قد اعتقل إثر التحول للمسيحية، حيث تعاقب الشريعة الإسلامية المرتد بالموت. وطالب علماء مسلمون بقتله، وقالوا إنه لن يكون بأمن حتى بعد إطلاق سراحه.*


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (30 مارس 2006)

*آمن بملك الملوك فلم يترك ابناء ملك الملوك &#15*



			
				Maya قال:
			
		

> *أكدت السفارة الإيطالية في العاصمة الأفغانية كابول أن الأفغاني المسيحي عبد الرحمن قد غادر أفغانستان في طريقه إلى إيطاليا التي عرضت عليه اللجوء. ومن المرجح أن يصل "عبد الرحمن" إلى روما في وقت متأخر من الأربعاء.*
> *.*


*نشكر الرب على استطاعة الاخ فى الرب / عبد الرحمن الافغانى مغادرة ارض الارهاب*
*و مرحبا به فى العالم الحر بعد ان ضاقت حريتهم الدينية المزعومة فى ديار الارهاب بهذا الانسان البسيط الذى لم يفعل شيئا فى حياته على حد تعبيره أكثر من أنه آمن بالثالوث؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*و كان البرلمان الافغانى قد اصدر قانونا بالامس بالاجماع يمنع خروج عبد الرحمن الافغانى من افغانستان مدى الحياه حتى لو برأته المحكمة و لكن هذا القانون لا يسرى الا بعد نشره فى الصحف و لذلك كان يجب إنقاذ عبد الرحمن قبل نشر القانون فى الصحف*







إيطاليا بلاد الحرية 0000000000000000000000000الزعيم الايطالى سيلفيو بارلسكونى






فى الصورة عبد الرحمن الافغانى يبكى فى المحكمة و يقول : لم أفعل شيئا فى حياتى يؤذى أحد؟؟ كل ما فعلته اننى آمنت بالثالوث !!
لا أقبل ان اوصف بأننى كافر او مرتد فأنا مؤمن بالثالوث


----------



## Maya (30 مارس 2006)

*هنيئاً بحريتك وخلاصك  يا عبد الرحمن*

*تفيد آخر الأنباء عن وصول المسيحي الأفغاني عبد الرحمن إلى إيطاليا التي قبلت تقديم حق اللجوء لهذا المواطن البسيط المسكين الذين عانى الظلم والقهر والاضطهاد على أيادي عصابات الظلاميين والإرهابيين القتلة الذين لم يعتادوا بعد على الديمقراطية التي حلت نعمة من السماء عليهم بعد القضاء على نظام طالبان ....

أهنئ الأخ في المسيح عبد الرحمن الأفغاني على خطوته الشجاعة وعزمه وتصميمه وثباته حتى آخر لحظة رغم أن أتباع الشيطان ورسوله  عرضوا عليه التخلي عن المسيح مقابل إنقاذ حياته إلا أنه رفض و أصر على قوله أنه مسيحي مؤمن وليس كافراً ولا مرتد  .....

قالوا عنه أنه مريض عقلياً ومصاب بمشكلة في فكره وقراراته ، فأقول لهم  نعم إن عبد الرحمن مريض ومصاب بمشكلة عقلية وهي خطيرة جداً على مجتمع الإرهاب والإجرام المحمدي ، فالمشكلة و المرض هو ( انفتاح البصيرة والقلب ) وهذا المرض هو ما يهدد دين الظلاميين و الإرهابيين ،  فعبد الرحمن لمس النور وأدرك الفرق بين نور المسيح والظلام الذي كان يعيش فيه ، فقرر وصمم وعزم على التحدي والمواجهة لأجل الفوز بالخلاص ، بدايته كانت إنجيل صغير مترجم تعميق فيه أدرك عظمة الإيمان برب المجد فاختار وقرر ، حاولوا  تهديده وإرهابه وتخويفه بالموت والقتل تماشياً مع تعاليم  قدوتهم في الإرهاب فلم يخف ولم يتراجع ، تظاهروا ضده ووصفوه بالمرتد الخائن للمحمدية وأهدروا دمه ، فلم يخف ولم يتراجع ، وصفوه بالجنون وبالفعل خطوته قد يراها الكثير من الأفغان أشبه بالجنون  فاعتناق المسيحية في تلك البلاد أشبه بمن يرتكب جريمة قتل ، والشعب يربى على هذا الأساس فالمسيحي أو اليهودي  يقتل فلا وجود لنور الخلاص في بلاد الأفغان المحمدية حسب ما يفهمون ، وجميعنا تذكر ما فعله الطالبان بكل من يشتبه بكونه مسيحياً ....

إلا أنه ومع وصل حميد كرزاي إلى السلطة وتحرير أفغانستان على يد قوات الخلاص الأمريكية والدولية وقيام دولة ديمقراطية فإن الوضع يجيب أن يتغير والعقلية والفكر والطلامية يجب أن تنتهي  ، لكن لن يكون ذلك بين يوم وليلة فالطريق طويل والسائرون في الظلمة يحتاجون لوقت طويل ليصلوا النور ، والعقليات المتعفنة والمتعودة على نمط معين من التخلف والإجرام  تحتاج وقت طويل لتتعود وتعرف كيف ترى وتفكر لكن مهما طال الزمن لا بد أن تتغير  ...

أشكر الرئيس المؤمن العظيم جورج بوش وأشكر الدول الغربية وكل من كانت له يد في إتمام إرادة ومشيئة  الرب بخروج هذا الرجل من محنته ودخوله الكنيسة ، هنيئاً لعبد الرحمن الخلاص بدم المسيح ،  والأمل كل الأمل بخدام الكلمة و جماعات التبشير المسيحية  المنتشرة في كل أنحاء العالم لتصطاد المزيد من الناس بشباك الإيمان المسيحي والخلاص باسم رب المجد يسوع المسيح ...*


----------



## Maya (30 مارس 2006)

*أنا مسيحي وأؤمن بالرب يسوع المسيح .*

*تابع آخر تطورات القضية على الموقع :

http://www.afghantimes.com/index2.htm*​


----------



## Maya (2 أبريل 2006)

*شهادة الأفغاني المسيحي عبد الرحمن بلغته معلناً ثباته في إيمانه  المسيحي ....*

*==================​*
*ولتكن صلواتنا دائماً لأجل أخوتنا في تلك البلاد وغيرها ممن يعانون لأجل إيمانهم ويضطهدون لاجل المسيح ويفرض عليهم دين الظلمة والإرهاب ، دعونا نرفع صلواتنا لأجل عبد الرحمن وغير عبد الرحمن ممن عرفوا نور المسيحي وقبلوا بيسوع رباً وإلهاً ومخلصاً لحياتهم ...
 دعونا نرفع صلواتنا لاجل جماعات التبشير المسيحي في كل مكان من العالم الذين يعملون ويسعون لخدمة الكلمة ونشر بشارة الخلاص ..

هنيئاً لك الخلاص يا عبد الرحمن وهنيئاً لكل مسيحي عرف المسيح بعد سنين طويلة من حياة الظلمة والضياع ، والأمل بملايين البشر أن يتعرفوا على حقيقة المخلص ويقبلوا به ويدخلوا الكنيسة  ونكون أخوة وشركاء بفدائه ونور صليبه الأقدس   ....*


----------

